# Replica wheels and cheaper tyres



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Guys those of you that have bought them and have* NOT* had any problems with them and are happy with them what company did you buy from please? Links would be great:thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Its irrelevant what company you buy from as they may well use a different supplier to what was previously supplied.

What wheels are you after and i can let you know the best place to buy them from as i can find out what factory makes them and tell you which is a good one.

Also where in uk are you?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Those are my replica BBS LM (real ones are £££££££) they have fullrun tyres. 
I love the wheels , and the tyres arent as bad as I thought they would be.
Bought from ebay, but not sure of the seller sorry.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

These are my BBS CH replicas. Bought them from a place in Bangor Co Down (Streetracer) that doesn't have website. I pleased with them, got a choice of tyres as well, I went for Bridgestone Potenza RE050As.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great looking wheels guys there, bbs alloys are the best going.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Some replica wheels are excellent, just buy from a recommended source, I wouldn't skimp on tyres though, especially if you have a heavy right foot. Buy the best you can afford! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

banditbarron said:


> Its irrelevant what company you buy from as they may well use a different supplier to what was previously supplied.
> 
> What wheels are you after and i can let you know the best place to buy them from as i can find out what factory makes them and tell you which is a good one.
> 
> Also where in uk are you?


Monza 2 Shadows 18s with black inserts thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Haven't had any wheels, but I do run the cheapest tyres I can find on the Jeep, and never had any issues with them... I usually use Blackcircles, never had a bad order with them either...

:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I have bought wheels from here. http://www.wheelworx.net/OEM-Style-...lf-GTI-Monza-Style-Alloy-Wheels/prod_789.html

Ring them up, they have loads in their showroom.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cant comment for wheels, but for tyres check out camskill and black circles. They are a damn sight cheaper than the likes of Kwik Fit etc. they do budget right thru to premium tyres :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I am currently running Fullruns on my rims. Got them as part of a package from alloywheels.com, and to be brutally honest, they are on par with the Continentals they replaced! I got more grip in the wet than I had with the Contis, but a smidge less grip in the dry.

Going to try the highly recommended Neutons next time I am due some rubber.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks guys:thumb: Anymore?


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Some reps are actually made in the same place as the originals. I cant remember which but it was when I was buying vag specific wheels.
If they are made or sold in Germany then they have to meet their spec so cant be bad.
BMW have issues with their own 19" wheels regardless of runflats being stiffer,just saying.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

For my winter 4 x 4 hack I needed four new tyres. I dont scrimp on tyres normally, but needs must so I went for Infinity tyres from e.a.r.s motorsport in Rochdale via that orrible auction site. I think Infinity do most sizes; massive Dubia company. Very good tyre so far with little road noise. Grip and stopping is a vast improvement on the four previous odd part worns. I feel a lot safer for being £200 down.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Is it just me or have Toyo T1R Proxes massively went up in price?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I have found mytyres.co.uk are cheap too and you can choose a local fitter too.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> Some reps are actually made in the same place as the originals. I cant remember which but it was when I was buying vag specific wheels.
> If they are made or sold in Germany then they have to meet their spec so cant be bad.
> BMW have issues with their own 19" wheels regardless of runflats being stiffer,just saying.


Not true at all. All reps are made in Taiwan or china. In china the government fund the factories to keep people in employment making replica wheels.

No factory would EVER be allowed to also produce a replica in the same place as a genuine one.

BMW and bbs are two of the biggest fraud hunters out there. They WILL take you to court for selling replicas as many many people have found out.

A lot of the reps have made in Germany stamped on them but just trust me they are most defiantly not :thumb:

Dave


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I think you will find alot of rep alloys aer made by china, some are made very good, its hard to tell the difference from the original, depends where you buy them from.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Are replicas safety tested ?


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Are replicas safety tested ?


No :doublesho


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I wonder if your insurance is void if you have reps on. I am guessing yes.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Exotica said:


> I wonder if your insurance is void if you have reps on. I am guessing yes.


Depends if they actually caused the accident which I doubt.

Never heard of a rep breaking at all and causing an accident.

Only general issues with reps are quality and yes cracking if thumped down a pothole but most standard wheels would crack under same load. Don't forget most reps will be fitted with the wrong size tyre to compensate for rolling radius matching so less protection for the wheel underneath.

Dave


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

chillly said:


> Monza 2 Shadows 18s with black inserts thanks mate:thumb:


Where in uk are you. Can you link me to the exact wheel your after? And also you wanting tyres? If so budget or branded?

Dave :thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I really really would sudgest you dont get cheapo budget tyres. Wheels are ok but not tyres they are the only point of contact with the ground and make a huge difference to the cars handleing and brake performance. Good tyres are the best modification you can do to a car.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

As above my thoughts exactly


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

banditbarron said:


> Where in uk are you. Can you link me to the exact wheel your after? And also you wanting tyres? If so budget or branded?
> 
> Dave :thumb:


Here you go dave http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18-GTI-MO...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item1c2109fd75

Maybe tyres to mate.

Bristol area but i will travel:thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

My mates only to grey and polished at the min


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> Is it just me or have Toyo T1R Proxes massively went up in price?


I think they have stopped being produced now (99% sure) so that may be why they've increased in price.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

banditbarron said:


> My mates only to grey and polished at the min


Have you got price for future reference please Dave?


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

chillly said:


> Have you got price for future reference please Dave?


No point as the price will alter nearly every day depending on tire prices.

If you want some let me know you do and I'll ak my mate for you. :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

banditbarron said:


> Not true at all. All reps are made in Taiwan or china. In china the government fund the factories to keep people in employment making replica wheels.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the info Dave. Only question is though, I have worked on machines which have been shipped to and installed in Italy for the production of rep wheels


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

There were VMR reps being made in the VMR factory but because they were not licensed by VMR they were traded as VMR reps.

Most reps are good but i have seen BBS LM Reps with the outer lips in bits before.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

banditbarron said:


> No point as the price will alter nearly every day depending on tire prices.
> 
> If you want some let me know you do and I'll ak my mate for you. :thumb:


Ok Dave just price for wheels then?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

It makes me laugh how much people hate reps sometimes. 
I have Calibre Vintage on my car which are BBS RS style. They're actually made by Konig.

Wheels that look like more expensive ones aren't knocked up in some ones back room like knock off DVD's :lol: they still have the same safety tests and stuff.


----------



## fingers1963 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Guy

looking for some replica Audi rims for my A6 anyone had any experience of these guys pricess look too good

http://www.alloywheelspin.co.uk/audi-alloys-10-c.asp


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Used these guys last year :

http://wheelsworldwide.co.uk/










Second time I've had reps with no problems :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

Heard good things about Mark here;

http://www.bmautosport.co.uk/


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

AnilS said:


> Heard good things about Mark here;
> 
> http://www.bmautosport.co.uk/


I wonder who he buys his wheels off?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

Germany/Italy/China?


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

BMW and bbs are two of the biggest fraud hunters out there. They WILL take you to court for selling replicas as many many people have found out. 
Even if you were adverising them as "REPLICAS"?


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

The Pan Man said:


> BMW and bbs are two of the biggest fraud hunters out there. They WILL take you to court for selling replicas as many many people have found out.
> Even if you were adverising them as "REPLICAS"?


Yes they will.

It's called fraud :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've know plenty of people buy replica rims, usually Audi style for VWs and not had problems. Only thing I've heard is that they're not the best made and weigh a shed load more.

That said, it's a small price to pay if you love the design but can't afford the real thing. 

A friend of mine has just bought a set of Lambo replica wheels for his very low VW Bora and they look superb.


----------

